# anyone know a website/company where I can get custom woven tags?



## max_662 (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know a website/company where I can get custom woven tags?

thank you,
Adrian


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Woven Tags?*

We went with Clothinglabels4u.com. We were very satisfied with our woven labels. Email Lisa for a free sample pack.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also try laven.com, luckylabel.com, nwtag.com, etc.


----------



## max_662 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd second the recommendation for Lucky Label - I was happy with their price, service, and turn around time.


----------

